# I´ll deal with you later !



## LMatt88

I'll deal with you later! and "this is not over!" I was wondering how I could write that in Hungarian for a comic book. My attempt for the second one is "Még nincs vége", would it be correct?. Thanks in advance!.


----------



## franknagy

Do you warn the reader or a character in the comics to an upcoming *unpleasant *happening?
If you do, use "Hátra van még a _feketeleves_".
If you introduce the victory of somebody who is *standing to lose but he/she wins in the last chapter *then use:

A végén csattan az ostor.
Az nevet, aki utoljára nevet.
Hint: 
_Feketeleves_ = fekete kávé , black coffee served for Bálint Török in the camp of Sultan Suleyman on Aug 29, 1541 when he was finally captured and prisoned for his life in the Seven Towers in Istambul.


----------



## LMatt88

franknagy said:


> Do you warn the reader or a character in the comics to an upcoming *unpleasant *happening?
> If you do, use "Hátra van még a _feketeleves_".
> If you introduce the victory of somebody who is *standing to lose but he/she wins in the last chapter *then use:
> 
> A végén csattan az ostor.
> Az nevet, aki utoljára nevet.
> Hint:
> _Feketeleves_ = fekete kávé , black coffee served for Bálint Török in the camp of Sultan Suleyman on Aug 29, 1541 when he was finally captured and prisoned for his life in the Seven Towers in Istambul.


 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Zsanna

But you could also stay closer to the original and say: _Még nem végeztem veled_! (I'll deal with you later.) or "_Megállj csak_!" (This is not over. - used especially if you don't promise an action in the future sometime but you are planning to deal with the person "now".)
Although if you want to use both, it would sound more natural the other way round: _Megállj csak! Még nem végeztem veled_!

P.S. _Még nincs vége_ is a possibility but we'd need more context (who is talking to whom in what situation with what intentions... etc.) to be able to decide.


----------



## LMatt88

Zsanna said:


> _Megállj csak! Még nem végeztem veled_!



Would that answer be for a plural as well? the character is addressing two people


----------



## Zsanna

I would use "Hátra van még a feketeleves." (full stop or exclamation mark) more in a description, e.g. telling a story to someone in the sense "and if you think that was already bad enough, you'll be surprised"... so not necessairily threatening anybody (e.g. the listener), just indicating that the worst is still to come (in the story I'm telling).

I thought the context was more about somebody telling this threateningly to another character in a comic book.
In other words, context is necessary here for further discussion, especially if it turns out that the speaker addresses two people. 
Yes, there would be a change then. In my version: Megálljatok csak! Még nem végeztem veletek! (But I'm still not sure whether the style fits the context.)


----------



## LMatt88

Zsanna said:


> I would use "Hátra van még a feketeleves." (full stop or exclamation mark) more in a description, e.g. telling a story to someone in the sense "and if you think that was already bad enough, you'll be surprised"... so not necessairily threatening anybody (e.g. the listener), just indicating that the worst is still to come (in the story I'm telling).
> 
> I thought the context was more about somebody telling this threateningly to another character in a comic book.
> In other words, context is necessary here for further discussion, especially if it turns out that the speaker addresses two people.
> Yes, there would be a change then. In my version: Megálljatok csak! Még nem végeztem veletek! (But I'm still not sure whether the style fits the context.)



it is! he's having a fight with two people, and he suddenly has to leave, sorry about not being clear enough.


----------



## franknagy

Menaces in second person plural:

Majd megtanítalak titeket kesztyűbe dudálni!
Ma szartatok utoljára!


----------

